# Oh No! Not 1000! Karma Time!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, so this is the first time in my life I have lasted long enough in a forum to actually score 1000 posts. I'm simply amazed. Since it is due completely to the people on the board being cooler than anywhere else, I think a karma is due. Being broke, I hope you'll settle for a print of one of my photographs! I'm not the best photographer, but I'm not too shabby, either (and I actually still use film! *gasp*)

So I'll draw a winner, let's say in one week, so next Monday I'll pick a winner. The winner gets to pick the photo catagory: lake, ocean, light house, woods, foliage. From there I'll show you some of my better ones in that catagory, and the picture you select will be printed (yes, it will be an actual photo) as 5x7 and sent to you. Since I don't tend to sell my photography, you'll have a print that is only seen in one other home... mine.  Gets your names in if you want some photography!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Love pictures*

Please put my name in the hat or what ever. Thanks young lady.:smt023 :smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

How nice of you to make this offer! 

Sign me up!


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Puy me on the list. I need some Karma.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Cool, I'm in.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the Karma, put my name in the hat please. :smt023


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Sign me up!!!! Thanks SL!!!


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Karma?*

Ok, throw my hat into the ring!

But...I still haven't figured out why you'all call it "Karma"!

I thought the word means "destiny" or "fate"!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Count me in. I love photography myself. 

I understand what you mean about this forum. I am a member on several others but rarely post anymore because I enjoy it here.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Im in too............but who is karma??:mrgreen:


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Very nice Karma. Congrats on 1000 posts! Count me in for your photo.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Count me in too, please!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Me three!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> But...I still haven't figured out why you'all call it "Karma"!
> 
> I thought the word means "destiny" or "fate"!


I always just figured it was called karma because a good deed or a bad deed comes back to you (read: karma) so giving something away is good karma.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> Im in too............but who is karma??:mrgreen:


Ghia's other half and Dogma's older brother. :smt033


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> Ghia's other half and Dogma's older brother. :smt033


 OOoooh, well that clears it all right up doesnt it........:smt104 :smt017

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Nothing like a little good Karma.
http://www.karmamodels.com/female_models.shtml


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

2400 said:


> Ghia's other half and Dogma's older brother. :smt033





scooter said:


> OOoooh, well that clears it all right up doesnt it........:smt104 :smt017
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Always glad to help. :smt023 :smt033


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Anyone else want in? 

Just to let you know, I may have to alter a few things in the karma. My recent shots from the OBX don't seem to print out well on my printer (film scanned to disk and now it prints with lines in it). So I'm going to have to remove the ocean, beach, and light house shots from the karma choices (I may need to remove some older pictures also for the same reason unless I have some that were proffessionally duplicated). I'm also trying to find some 5x7 paper because I didn't realize I was out. If not, I'll attempt a larger one on 8 1/2x11. I'm hoping to not dip down to 4x6. But 5x7 paper shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I think you should have to offer up the Benelli now. :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> I think you should have to offer up the Benelli now. :mrgreen:


Oh, yeah, you have to come and get it from me, though.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm thinking that would be a "let me give you the ammo first" type of transaction. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Oh, yeah, you have to come and get it from me, though.


It's not worth the risk. :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, you only need to ask the customer of mine today who said to me, "You're a moderately dangerous person, aren't you?"


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*Winner!*

I am so sorry! I forgot about this yesterday! So I guess you want a winner.

And Scooter is the person pulled out of the hat. Yes, he put up a fight, apparently the hat is comfy.

Scooter, drop me a PM with your email and we'll discuss what image you want.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I am so sorry! I forgot about this yesterday! So I guess you want a winner.
> 
> And Scooter is the person pulled out of the hat. Yes, he put up a fight, apparently the hat is comfy.
> 
> Scooter, drop me a PM with your email and we'll discuss what image you want.


OH GREAT:numbchuck: Ya pull off the hat and everybody see's that I got less on top than baldy 
PM on the way:mrgreen:


----------

